# Found Boat on Foxton



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

We were up there today and a guy had lost an orange dagger something. he was with a guy named luke in a green 4fun. One out of fort collins one out of denver. the guy who lost his boat was out of denver. i will check with my group to see if anyone got any contact info from this guy.

he will be stoked to get it back. btw, was it in the flats or still pinned in the last boulder garden?


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Pretty sure I know how to get in touch with the boat owner if he doesn't contact you.


----------



## Cbutler8 (Jun 12, 2011)

boldtwatermann said:


> Found a boat on the Foxton run (S. Platte) on 6/11. If you lost one, let me know what it was and let's get it back to you. The contact info didn't work.


Orange Dagger kingpin??? No friggin way. Yesterday on the river, after hours of him and his buddies helping to free my boat, ole Bobbuilds was telling me how honest of a sport this is. It sounds like it may be my boat. I live in Denver my # is 720-470-8418. Nice..... Thanks to Bobbuilds and crew and to you boldwatermann!


----------



## lharris.colo (Feb 10, 2009)

That's my buddy's boat. I'll have him jump on here and contact you.


----------



## Cbutler8 (Jun 12, 2011)

*Missing Boat*

Hey there BoldWatermann,
Havent had any luck getting hold of you thus far. Kevin, the name in the boat, sent me an email saying you had gottten ahold of him, somehow he still had my email, and it looks as though the gap is narrowing between us. My number is 720-470-8418 and an email address to get me at if thats easier is [email protected]. Thanks.
Crockett

Heard the rivers have hit there peaks, only a matter of time til the flows are managable....


----------

